# Sand Ring Fencing Suggestions?



## lifeisinhorses (Aug 8, 2010)

I live in a area where there is alot of bed rock and you can rarely dig down 1+ feet... thus us not being able to have cedar posts. So, my dads plan is to not have any fencing around it (did i mention my ring is placed in the middle of my current summer paddock)... great idea eh? :? 

PLEASE HELP

Does anyone have any cheap fencing ideas? Ive already passed up the idea of electric fence.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I have seen people use tires.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

what do you intend to use the arena for? Are you doing speed events, pleasure practice or just plain riding? How are you planning on maintaining the footing (digging, leveling etc)


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Just buy a bunch of "bean poles" and cement them into buckets. You can either nail/screw/bolt more bean poles as the fence boards, or use a white hot tape (even if its not electrified).

You can also use cinder blocks & concrete the posts into those.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeisinhorses (Aug 8, 2010)

flat work and jumping. and yes we will be maintaining it, grating it.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

You should consider some type of edging to keep the sand from spilling out. A layer of railroad ties would work well and then you could use panels for fencing. However, this wouldn't be a very solid/ safe fence.
One of the big issues with sand is keeping it where you want it, so you will want to think about edging whatever fence you choose. Cinder blocks are light & will move. If you stack them, they will need to be anchored.
Fencing is hard work, even in the flattest, softest soils. If you don't want to rent a post pounder or auger (pounded posts are more secure than tamped posts), or if you don't want to hire a fencing crew, then your cheapest option will he some sort of panel. The heavier the panel you can get, the better because they are less likely to move and be pushed around.

It's a great idea to put one together and probably better for your horses to he jumping and working on a maintained surface rather than just anywhere.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

If you are just wanting a visual barrier, you can go with some step in posts like these and white tape fencing (non electrified) but if you need something that will keep your other horses from getting into your training area, you may well have to go with panels, if you can't dig down deep enough to set the poles. If you are worried about the horses moving the panels, you can always set T-posts at the joints and lash the panels tight to them.


----------

